# Scientist Creates Food Out of Human Waste



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

A Japanese researcher from Okayama Laboratory named Mitsuyuki Ikeda has created meat like food from human excrement. Could this be the solution to our food problems and end of world hunger? It may very well go in a chain like this food -> excrement -> food... 

Link here:-

Scientist Creates Food Out of Human Waste - Industry News - Overclockers Club

Video here:-

[YOUTUBE]u1N6QfuIh0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jsjs (Jun 18, 2011)

Yuck its awful, even bear grylls cant eat that


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as you know its origin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

attention!! attention to all TDF members 

 dont view this thread while u r eating.....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm interested. Looks very very interesting i must say . Hats off to *skud* for this amazing find. You get a +1 reputation from my side.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to drink my own piss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice find,*skid.*

This is a sh1t thread though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Time to drink my own piss





It's disgusting, but yes, we will eat that if we don't know the origin.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Time to drink my own piss




That is not very unnatural though. And somewhat scientific from a biology point of view.



vickybat said:


> I'm interested. Looks very very interesting i must say . Hats off to *skud* for this amazing find. You get a +1 reputation from my side.



Thanks buddy


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow... Renewable food.... But only one type of food, or we can make different type of food?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not sure but I guess in space ship, they drink recycled urine !


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gawd, I am eating chocolate biscuits right now, who ever came up with the idea should be skinned alive and then shot on sight. I think I'll go puke.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Basically, urine is bacteria, virus free and you get some minerals etc. with it. So its not that horrible like it sounds. And I hope all of has heard about Morarji Desai.


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Basically, urine is bacteria, virus free and you get some minerals etc. with it. So its not that horrible like it sounds. And I hope all of has heard about Morarji Desai.


I have this to say:
YUCK!!
*foodfreedom.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/horse-yuck.jpg?w=234&h=300


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 18, 2011)

Chocolate cake, anybody??

Think twice before you say: I love Japanese food.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 18, 2011)

You see, they are preparing it from sewer Mud which contains lots of bacteria and he is using those bacteria as source = artificial meat with lesser calorie and higher protein!


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

A new kind of shushi... 



Ricky said:


> You see, they are preparing it from sewer Mud which contains lots of bacteria and he is using those bacteria as source = artificial meat with lesser calorie and higher protein!




Finally someone talking in terms of nutrition


----------



## noob (Jun 18, 2011)

*now pay for my S.H.I.T *


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 18, 2011)

trust the japanese to fvck your sh!t up, and serve it on a plate decorated with salad


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

in future we will have food materials imported of human waste from japan...
written as *"Made in Japan"*
but china wont be left behind....
*"Made in China"*


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> in future we will have food materials imported of human waste from japan...
> written as *"Made in Japan"*
> but china wont be left behind....
> *"Made in China"*




And just like phones etc. they would be quite life-threatening.


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeak :C_masked:


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2011)

*i.qkme.me/1qd7.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ Dont know about eating own Sh!t, but this guy (^^) definitely have drinked his own piss, after recycling it. It was hard to see that, on Discovery channel.
But as long as I ain't DYING, I refuse to eat my own.... waste.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> in future we will have food materials imported of human waste from japan...
> written as *"Made in Japan"*
> but china wont be left behind....
> *"Made in China"*



more like "Made in India", "Processed in Japan"


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Consumed in...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2011)

now everyone can proudly say...i had sh*t food last night in .....


----------



## Zapper (Jun 18, 2011)

technology.....every day is a surprise:flu-surprised6:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

owhh! Feels dirty! 
But Technology wont stop now


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> Time to drink my own piss



its already been done by that guy of discovery channel who gives survival tips
(forgot the name of the show)

anyways now we can't use the dialogues like:

"Eat my s#it"
he'll say 
-->"I know how to do my own"


----------

